# sapelo 3rd hunt archery



## shaynepaul708 (Sep 2, 2014)

looking for someone or group to hook up with hunted island 10 times or more always on blackpowder hunt I bow hunt only so decided to mix it up im located in Thomasville ga 2292219225


----------



## sportsman94 (Sep 2, 2014)

Ive never been down there but me and a buddy got drawn for the hunt. If youre looking for guys who wont bring much in the way of knowledge but maybe some good laughs then we can meet up


----------



## shaynepaul708 (Sep 2, 2014)

No prob  anyone welcome,


----------



## XJfire75 (Sep 2, 2014)

The Dec hunt? I'm on it too. We'll hook up. Went last ysar.


----------



## forrest68 (Sep 6, 2014)

The Dec. (A) hunt is the 5th hunt if I am not mistaken. My son and I will be there if he can take off from work. If he can't make it I will make the trip by myself.


----------



## shaynepaul708 (Sep 7, 2014)

Yeah the November hunt is the 3rd hunt


----------



## Jody 1776 (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm going on the November 6 - 8th hunt. I've never been there (actually my first year bow hunting), so I don't know how much I could bring to the table, but I wouldn't mind partnering up. I'm going to try to get there that Wednesday to check things out a bit.


----------



## Colby (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm going on the 3rd hunt with the girlfriend, we are taking our Boat out of Shellmans.  It will be our first trip to Sapelo.


----------



## Jody 1776 (Sep 23, 2014)

Anybody know the bag limit on deer is for this hunt?


----------



## Bama B (Sep 24, 2014)

2 deer. no limit on hogs. does not matter sex of deer


----------



## riskyb (Oct 1, 2014)

i will be there as well staying in darien tues night on ferry wed am hope to c you guys there


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Oct 1, 2014)

Anybody know the ferry schedule? Trying to figure out when they start leaving.


----------



## TC915 (Oct 2, 2014)

Sapelo Ferry Schedule

http://www.sapelonerr.org/visitor-center/ferry-information/


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Oct 2, 2014)

TC915 said:


> Sapelo Ferry Schedule
> 
> http://www.sapelonerr.org/visitor-center/ferry-information/


Thank you, we were trying to figure out how early to leave in a private boat to beat the first ferry .


----------



## Bama B (Oct 2, 2014)

Just asking why are you worried about beating the ferry over


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Oct 2, 2014)

Bama B said:


> Just asking why are you worried about beating the ferry over



As i understand it picking of areas is first come first serve and i assume the same goes for camping spots.


----------



## Bama B (Oct 2, 2014)

You are correct about first come on picking areas. But there are no bad areas on Sapelo. As far as camping spots its a big area. Plenty of room. Most guys who go alot just try to get away from the Generator. And for us knotheads that I hunt with we stay close to dock because we are to lazy to carry our stuff from our boats. The only benefit we found in getting there early was docking our boats. The floating dock is short. good for about three boats on each side. But its a great hunt and there is never a problem finding a good area. Sad thing is half the people who apply never show up.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Oct 2, 2014)

HOGDOG76 said:


> Thank you, we were trying to figure out how early to leave in a private boat to beat the first ferry .



If you want good spot leave a day or two early, your not the only one with a boat.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Oct 3, 2014)

Do they still run the trailer the day before the hunt to scout and drop stands off?


----------



## Bama B (Oct 3, 2014)

Yes Sir. they normally give you a couple of hours to scout. And set you stands. Have you hunted Sapelo before.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Oct 3, 2014)

Bama B said:


> Yes Sir. they normally give you a couple of hours to scout. And set you stands. Have you hunted Sapelo before.



No this will be my first trip but I have hunted Blackbeard couple years ago. I was looking for a fun hunt to take my Dad on that is low impact and he would have good chances of killing a deer. This really seems to fit the bill and should allow me to get some bowhunting in too. If you have any suggestions on general areas I would love to hear them. We are drawn for the PW hunt next week.


----------



## Bama B (Oct 3, 2014)

Its a blast. We used to hunt 7 thru 11 but they changed the numbers. There really is no bad place on Sapelo. They give you plenty of time to scout. You have hunted Black beard same terrain. you just don't have to walk as far. Good luck I hope yall post some pictures. We will be there in Dec.


----------



## Jody 1776 (Nov 3, 2014)

Packed up and ready! I wasn't able to secure a private ride over, but I'm pumped up and ready to put down some tiny deer anyway! =)


----------

